# Filling out Those Blue Licence Forms



## Herpo (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi all,
Here in NSW, you have a page to fill out a send to the licencing bodies every year regarding things like number of reptiles in your possession and things like that. Now, we have to give it in before April every year, and my question is this; how do I class Popeye (as he is a cross between a Jungle, Coastal and MD) both in regular and scientific name?

Also, what penalty would result from not handing it in? Could they take away the reptile/s?

Thanks for the help,
Kind regards,
Herpo


----------



## Smurf (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Herpo, I assume you need to record him in a book of some sort when you got popeye, like we do here in SA. What is he on that record, or what code did the seller use? On our species list most carpets are all lumped together as Morelia spilota with a single code which covers jungles, coastals and MDs, so would be a no brainer here. I've not looked for and checked the NSW list, but it might be worth a check. If you're unsure, you can always call the department. Better to ask than risk a fine or worse.
Smurf


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 9, 2016)

Just fill him out as coastal, or coastal X jungle. On the licence list there is a bit with coastal jungle X so I guess it's legal.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 9, 2016)

[MENTION=41261]Smurf[/MENTION], I just checked the species list (which has apparently been recently updated) for NSW and the closest I came was this; *Morelia spilota mcdowelli x Morelia cheynei COASTAL/JUNGLE CARPET PYTHON HYBRID. *​So would I just fill him in as that?


----------



## Smurf (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds like that should cover him mate. Yours must be a lot more specific than ours!


----------



## Herpo (Jan 9, 2016)

It is! Which sucks lol. I don't know if you're interested, but here's the link anyway. http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf
You have to sift through it though, coz it also includes frogs, birds and mammals.


----------

